# is this skimmer too big?



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

hey,
im looking to get a skimmer for my tank. 40 gal breeder with 20 gal sump. looking at the saltwater connection xtreme 150 bmk. http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/protein-skimmers/xtreme-150-bmk-protein-skimmer.html would this protein skimmer be too big? i have read that if you oversize the skimmer will start to remove trace elements.

any input helps!

thanks

nate


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I would say thats probably way too much for the 50 gallons of water you will actually have in the system.

This is a lot cheaper and probably would work well. I had one on a 65 gallon and the skimmate was black and really thick.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/protein-skimmer-mini-p-1149.html

One other thing I would add is IMHO, you should NEVER buy equipment or anything from Big Als unless A) its an emergency or B) you like burning money. Even their tent sales are usually more expensive than Mops

Two much cheaper alternatives are

Mops - http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/index.php

or

J&L Aquatics - http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php

They are as cheap as you will ever find dry goods or equipment. If you email Dan at Mops he can sometimes get you items they don't have listed on their website. Shipping from both is very reasonable and Mops is in Hamilton so depending on where you live its not a bad trek.

Again this is just in my experience.


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

ya ive ordered from jl a few times now.. i also go to advanced reef aquatics in milton never heard of mops though thanks for the heads up! looking into that skimmer


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am running the SWC 120 and love it on a 60 Gallon system. The 150 would be overkill and ya, don't buy it at Big Al's there are way better deals to be had. 
I think Explor3r or someone has a Vertex IN100 
used in the Classifieds right now too. 
If you are going to buy new head over to Advanced Reef Aquatics, tell Flavio about your system and he will set you up with EXACTLY what you need skimmer wise for a fair price...


----------

